# New grower at dwc



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my 1st journal and my 1st dwc.
so I cant figure out what I am doing wrong so hopefully someone can help.Here is what I am using for nutes...vita grow combination 9-7-12 and for my bloom I am going to use(haven't yet)vita grow 0-51-34.I have no idea what all that means.Someone told me that is what I need...???
so here are my pics
dwc plant are 4 weeks old 
 my dirt are about 6-8 weeks or so I haven't kept track of the age of the dirt...should have.Been having a lot of problems with dirt since we had the storm hare and I lost the house  saved my girls but barely,they went into shock realy bad.The dirt I cloned just after the storm.OK no one laugh at my oaky set up   LOL


Here is my link...hope it works....


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26930


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am new at growing so hear goes.
Your set up looks awesome.
I crrently using Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil man it's like Nitro as hick stated. A whole lot better then MicleGro Moister Control soil is. My ploants stems thicker then using MircleGro.

I payed for MircleGrow $10.66 large bag and Fox Farms Ocean Forest $15.00 dollars so not a big difference & prices.

I hope this helps.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was wondering if the water should flo on the plants all the time or should it go off for awhile.?
thanks for all the help
Also should they be bigger for there age  aprox.5 weeks....??


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I am new at growing so hear goes.
> Your set up looks awesome.
> I crrently using Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil man it's like Nitro as hick stated. A whole lot better then MicleGro Moister Control soil is. My ploants stems thicker then using MircleGro.
> 
> ...


I heard that MG doesnt work as good as fox farm ferts..thats what I use in my dirt My dirt I get mix up for my at my nursery (just for p.plants)It has bat **** and chicken ect ect... but my dwc is the vita grow stuff...Do they make a hydro fox farm?


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

hey hey not bad at all. doesnt have to be pretty to work good. im using nutes that have a lot of "Nitrogen (N) is primary to plant growth. Plants convert nitrogen to make proteins essential to new cell growth. Nitrogen is mainly responsible for leaf and stem growth as well as overall size and vigor." besides bein a lil scronny i dont see anything wrong. id almost just instead of doin drip (lots of people are successful with it), attach all the buckets together inline from your bottom hose holes. with the pump from the reserve. the buckets water level and the reserves will be equal heights, just keeping the water circulating in a big circle through the system. imo. i say this instead of drip cuz ive seen a lotta drip systems with mad algae on the soil/hydrotron surface. a crude windows paint diagram. keep that aeration for sure though


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

i use ONLY distilled water also...


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> hey hey not bad at all. doesnt have to be pretty to work good. im using nutes that have a lot of "Nitrogen (N) is primary to plant growth. Plants convert nitrogen to make proteins essential to new cell growth. Nitrogen is mainly responsible for leaf and stem growth as well as overall size and vigor." besides bein a lil scronny i dont see anything wrong. id almost just instead of doin drip (lots of people are successful with it), attach all the buckets together inline from your bottom hose holes. with the pump from the reserve. the buckets water level and the reserves will be equal heights, just keeping the water circulating in a big circle through the system. imo. i say this instead of drip cuz ive seen a lotta drip systems with mad algae on the soil/hydrotron surface. a crude windows paint diagram. keep that aeration for sure though[/quote
> 
> Thank you so very much...You have help me out so very much..
> How do I get my plants to not look so scrawny? Do my nutes look ok.Which number is nito?
> ...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Too much water might kill them your going to have to play around with that a little. I would if I was you buy Hydroponics book on Ebay or Amazon.com both sites sell books for a fare price or search the Web . I know for my out door growing I check them in the moring just to make sure the soil is moist not drowned of water but moist just so I know if they are going to be ok through that days weather. 

yesterday it was 95 degrees so I made sure the plants got enough water to last all day and then I checked on them before I went to bed. I have to make sure they are tucked in for the night.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know bro



			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I heard that MG doesnt work as good as fox farm ferts..thats what I use in my dirt My dirt I get mix up for my at my nursery (just for p.plants)It has bat **** and chicken ect ect... but my dwc is the vita grow stuff...Do they make a hydro fox farm?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> i use ONLY distilled water also...


I use tap water but I check my ph and the chlorine and make sure it is were it is sopose to be at.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya that is the right thing to do check ph & Chlorine. I am waiting for my Ph reader to come in the mail. I hope I have helped you out.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Ya that is the right thing to do check ph & Chlorine. I am waiting for my Ph reader to come in the mail. I hope I have helped you out.


I got the meter and then got the strips.imo the strips is easier to use and faster too......thanks so much for everyones help......


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

the nutes go n-p-k, nitrogen-phosphorus-potassium, i got 17-7-18.


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

ppm is good to know cuz it tell you how much nutes are in the water. you really have no other sure way of knowing. just watching your ladies to see what they are saying.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> the nutes go n-p-k, nitrogen-phosphorus-potassium, i got 17-7-18.[/quote
> So are my nutes too low...high...???veg are 9-7-12 and my bloom are 0-51-34...Why so different veg....bloom?
> again thank you so very much.YOUR HELP IS UNMEASUREABLE....thank you so much


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> ppm is good to know cuz it tell you how much nutes are in the water. you really have no other sure way of knowing. just watching your ladies to see what they are saying.


Can you send a pic so I know what a ppm looks like. You said one ran you about 85.00?
thank you so much...your the bomb


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

you know id hate to say add more nutes. they sure dont look over nuted so thats good. maybe add a lil more. how many gallons are in your system? and whats your ph?


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

i got a hm brand meter since both logos are cut off...


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

off to work. ill check back tonight. have a great day


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> off to work. ill check back tonight. have a great day


Thank you so much ...HAVE A GREAT DAY AT WORK.....
smokin one for you


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> someguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## someguy (Jun 10, 2008)

one thing thats been said to me a ton that i dont say enough to others,
TAKE CARE AND BE SAFE!!!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 10, 2008)

Dude,

a good (not strips) ph meter and ppm/tds meter is the most important 
thing in a hydro grow.  without one you are in for alot of guessing problems.
ppm means parts per million.. which basically says how much substance 
is in the water.  waters ph and ppm fluctuates with temps and as plants
feeds.  

using tap water is a problem also.  you will have alot of PH problems..

dude believe me.. buy a cheap RO filtering system for about 60 bucks.
and a nice ph/tds meter..


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 11, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> a good (not strips) ph meter and ppm/tds meter is the most important
> thing in a hydro grow. without one you are in for alot of guessing problems.
> ...


 
Hate to sound stupid...but I am   LOL   What is a RO system?I have a set up like what Someguy drew up.My set up is oaky but it seems to working ...I just want to get everything I need to make my grow the best it can be...:hubba: My PH in the tap is 5.0-6.0( according to the color strips) I am going to work on getting the meters that I need.
I am concerned about my plants being so scrawny....How do I fix that? Any ideas? I have different ferts for my dirt.I use fox-farm for dirt. and vita grow(that was recommend by a friend)...Not sure if they are what everyone uses but it seems to be   sort a...except the scrawny part.
Thank you all so very much for your help.IT HAS HELPED ME SO VERY MUCH
and Someguy....thank you for the "be safe"
You are a very  helpful...I cant thank you enough!!!!
Have a great day and be safe.....


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 11, 2008)

RO system = Reverse Osmosis water filtering system.

 Tap waters PH and PPM  fluctuates also.  one week it will be low then a week later can be high.  You want your PH at 5.5 or close as possible.

keep water at 5.5 PH and how old are your plants?  what type of light are you using?


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I hate to sound even dumber...but I still do not know what a RO system...I might even have one and not know it..LOL Not real big on the technical words of stuff.It is always doohickey or thingymabob...you know the hard words...just kidding.
My hydro plants are about 4 weeks old and my dirt are about 6-8 weeks old..not sure forgot to mark that down.my 
my lights are
veg. 400w mh and 2 T5's...4ft.
bloom 1000w hps and 2 T5's...4ft.
 my ferts for dirt  are Fox Farm tigar bloom,grow big and big bloom
my nutes for hydro are vita grow and vita bloom(friend recommended)
Thank you so much for all your help.:woohoo: I have been looking for a meter on ebay.How much does a ppm meter run?
also...I cant see my roots at all not on bottom or sides.I know they are in tthere cuz I ruined one plant by thinking they werent rotted.How do I get them to go down? I got water just under the baskets.
Have a great day and be safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am just posting so  I can get this on the first page so that my above question can be answered by some one.I get so much help from all of  you!!...I thank you so very much.
Have a great day and be safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like your getting the help you can get Bro I am happy your plants are getting some help. A guy told me about this site check it okay. This is the best I was told so.BC technaflora recipe for *success **starter pack*  . The site is:4hydroponics.com .  I hope this helps you. Have a good bro.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

I order the starter kit yesterday and since so many MP have stated to buy some good bean strains I did (3) different types.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll let you know bro. I hope by typing helps you get a more profession opion since I am a newbie at growing. Check out my Journal ok


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

KGB30 Thank you so very much...I will check out the site as soon as I am done here.Let me know how it is going for you ...Good luck bro...oh by the way I am a sister...LOL   thanks again for your help...your the greatest.
have a great day and be safe.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hate to sound even dumber...but I still do not know what a RO system...I might even have one and not know it..LOL Not real big on the technical words of stuff.It is always doohickey or thingymabob...you know the hard words...just kidding.
My hydro plants are about 4 weeks old and my dirt are about 6-8 weeks old..not sure forgot to mark that down.my 
my lights are
veg. 400w mh and 2 T5's...4ft.
bloom 1000w hps and 2 T5's...4ft.
my ferts for dirt are Fox Farm tigar bloom,grow big and big bloom
my nutes for hydro are vita grow and vita bloom(friend recommended)
Thank you so much for all your help. I have been looking for a meter on ebay.How much does a ppm meter run?
also...I cant see my roots at all not on bottom or sides.I know they are in tthere cuz I ruined one plant by thinking they werent rotted.How do I get them to go down? I got water just under the baskets.
Have a great day and be safe
I know this is a double post but I want someone to see it so I can get some ones advice...thanks again
__________________


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

Your welcome Sister you have a grow & enjoy the day




			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> KGB30 Thank you so very much...I will check out the site as soon as I am done here.Let me know how it is going for you ...Good luck bro...oh by the way I am a sister...LOL thanks again for your help...your the greatest.
> have a great day and be safe.


----------



## someguy (Jun 12, 2008)

RO or reverse osmosis systems is the drinking water next to the tap water at a kitchen sink usually, it basically a tap water filter. any hardware store should have them. as for roots, id image they should be poppin out. bring the water level up to the bottom of pot and even submerge it 1/2 inch or so. if you changed over to my diagram to roots will be growing on their search for water. you should see them any time im hoping. just give them some water from the top if they look thirsty


----------



## someguy (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry, been busy. more than glad to help


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Someguy my set up is just like your diagram had it set up like that to begin with.I just need to get smaller hose for drip hose.But I love the set up.
Thank you so much for let me know what to do on the root dilemma.
Have a great night /day and be safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Your welcome Sister you have a grow & enjoy the day


KGB30 Thank you so much Have a great night/day and be safe   BRO:hubba:


----------



## stunzeed (Jun 13, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> a good (not strips) ph meter and ppm/tds meter is the most important
> thing in a hydro grow. without one you are in for alot of guessing problems.
> ...



I bought a Millwakee PH meter off Ebay for 11 dollars and it works great. Just make sure you store it with the cap off in 2 inches of water so that the probe stays wet. You dont have to spend an arm and a leg for a PH meter although Hanna makes a great one. The "Good ones" start at around 60 bucks but are generally closer to 100. I PH meter is a MUST though. You can technically do it the other way but half a point on your PH could make the difference and with the strip or liquid method it can EASILY varie by that much. Good luck.

Stunzeed..


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you so much Stunzeed.I was wondering if I could get one on ebay.11.00 I can handle.....100.00 would be kinda hard right now.
thank you all so much fo you help.
Have a great day and be safe.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

How are your plants doing?



			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> KGB30 Thank you so much Have a great night/day and be safe BRO:hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2008)

TC cooper for testin my PH i use my pool ph kit.. it works and i didnt have to pay even 11 bucks for it... but then you gots to pay extra for pool maintence haha..


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 13, 2008)

My plants are looking better.I am going to switch my lite to a 1000whps so I can get the most for my buck..LOL....I use a ph strip kit but some of the guys say that is not accurate enough.....11.00 like I said before I can handle that but if I had to spend 60.00 + I think I would have to stay with the strips..LOL...Too many kids/grand-kids to raise,being single and not enough money to go around.Gas at 5.00 a gal and rent is out of this world...I have to scrap were I can.....That's why I want my grow to be the best and I know by learning from you guys my grow WILL be the BEST.....Thank you guys so much for all your help.
I was wondering does anyone know how to top a plant.I found a thread on it awhile ago but now I cant find it.Maybe  you know were the thread is...
thanks again I am learning so much from you :watchplant: 
Have a great day/night and be safe
:48:  and smoking one  for you guys


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Check this site out it's very helpful.



http://www.expandmywealth.com/2008/01/08/know-your-strains-to-grow-more-potent-buds/


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 14, 2008)

..KGB that is the best site.Thank You so very much.I booked marked it...You should put that  link on a thread by it self.I bet everyone new could use this...Thank you again so much.Your the greatest :hubba: 
gave a great smoke and be safe.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 14, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> ..KGB that is the best site.Thank You so very much.I booked marked it...You should put that link on a thread by it self.I bet everyone new could use this...Thank you again so much.Your the greatest :hubba:
> gave a great smoke and be safe.


 


Your very much welcome can not wait to see your plants as big as pine trees. . Giant cola lol:hubba:


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 14, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Your very much welcome can not wait to see your plants as big as pine trees. . Giant cola lol:hubba:


 
As I said before the link needs to be ...what do you call it..a sticky?. not sure what you call it but it needs to be a thread of its own..for.people like me  that are not so smart when it comes to growing and that site taught me so much.I have a plant that I wasnt sure what it was and that Link showed me ...It  is a site every new grower should read ...so who ever is in charge of making it stay on the form...could you please put it up....If you read it you will see that it is a good site for newbees....
Again KGB30 thank you so very much.Send me everything  you have on growing...you have helped me out alot and I am smokin a big one for you...
have a great day/night and be safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I see that KGB300 put the link up as a thread.....every newbee should read it.It is very good read.
Thanks again KGB30 for eveything You have help me so very much!!!!!
KGB30 your the greatest!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Man you keep on smoking big bowls like that Cali is going to be in PEACE. lol. We should all help each other that is what MP is hear for.

Anything new I come a cross I will send your way and any one else. 



			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> As I said before the link needs to be ...what do you call it..a sticky?. not sure what you call it but it needs to be a thread of its own..for.people like me that are not so smart when it comes to growing and that site taught me so much.I have a plant that I wasnt sure what it was and that Link showed me ...It is a site every new grower should read ...so who ever is in charge of making it stay on the form...could you please put it up....If you read it you will see that it is a good site for newbees....
> Again KGB30 thank you so very much.Send me everything you have on growing...you have helped me out alot and I am smokin a big one for you...
> have a great day/night and be safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you think of my girls  now? The hydro has  grown 1 1/2" in 1 week.Is that good?Seems slow to me.I introduced ladybugs to my room to see if that helps with the mites and anything else soft bodied.I did some research on ladybugs and if they do their job it should work out ok.My grow rooms are off of my smoke room(large area) and every now and then you will get a lady bug crawling on you and for me that is a spider feeling .YUK...but I just put them back in the room...LOL.I just picked up my 2nd set of 3 DWC.I am getting them set up as soon as I am done here..... I want to have a 9 bucket set up eventually...That will be the next 100$usa...
Thank you all that have looked and all that have help.Please let me know what you think if you have time and any advice would  be greatly appreciated
Have a great day/night.and be safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are some better  pics....oh by the way the duck tape is so the lady bugs cant get into walls or any holes or crevices...Well thanks again.
Smoke a bowl and have a great day.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh sistsa your green landies look awesome.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice looking my friend..


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 21, 2008)

Yo Ho tc,
 Wow that's inspiring to me, great pics , and a good looking setup. I'm strictly a soil type person, but when I am ready I will go hydro. For the best Hydro help around, you've come to the right place. I know that POTUS is an old hand at it too, and that can be looked at very literally. I'm 53 yrs old, and thought that I was the oldest guy around, not so !!!
  There is a treasure trove of older, wiser, matured, talented, OL'Growers here that can help so very much more than me. But I got some thing that I can throw your way, here is some *GREEN  MOJO* for you.
GREEN MOJO 2.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## someguy (Jun 22, 2008)

looooking good. i gota post new pics of mine. on top of bein busy ive been havin problems with my damn light. so when lights come on tonight ill get some pics up and write you. as for 1 1/2" in a week, couldnt say if thats fast or not, still learning myself... all i know is mine overwhelmed me. i had like 6" of growth in a week!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

they look good,by the time you wait for your others to finish,these are gonna be HUGE.cant wait see em in a couple months =)  good job

 p.s.
i was told that them milwaukee inst. ph meters suck,but i guess everybody has their own opinions. i know horticulturesource.com has em for like 9 or 10 dollars.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is recent pictures of my girls...some of the lighting isnt very good.made my girls look bown in spots...but they are not.....they are green as green can get.....So what do you all think?Thank you all so much for your input.It helps alot
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW, its a jungle in their bro.. first dwc lookin good to me..


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 9, 2008)

here is one more pic


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow..looking like a good grow tcooper1. I just noticed your on the coast. I just left port awfull(not the real name but he will know what I mean) a couple years ago, you anywhere near there? Great place....except for the wind.
puff


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

bet you love everyone callin you a guy, brrrrrrroooooooooo


----------



## someguy (Jul 10, 2008)

but they are looking really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> Here is recent pictures of my girls...some of the lighting isnt very good.made my girls look bown in spots...but they are not.....they are green as green can get.....So what do you all think?Thank you all so much for your input.It helps alot
> have a great day and stay safe


 

Yum want to taste....LOL


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 10, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> bet you love everyone callin you a guy, brrrrrrroooooooooo


 
hahahhahaa......I am not a brooooo  but I guess I should have pick a more female name    hahahaha...the ones that know me as you do know what the tcooper is.....hahaha it is fun though


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 10, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> Wow..looking like a good grow tcooper1. I just noticed your on the coast. I just left port awfull(not the real name but he will know what I mean) a couple years ago, you anywhere near there? Great place....except for the wind.
> puff


Ya the wind here is strong.....last yr we had hurracane type winds.....heck it was 200+ miles an hour winds....took down the house we were livin in...it was bad.we had to ride out the storm cuz we got traped in the house trees blocking the way out...it was very scary...but we are doing better now.got a GREAT insurence settlement...like a good one so it was worth it...jk hahaha  but we did make out very well.
Thank you all for looking at my grow....the more you look and let me know what your opion is ...the more I learn and I cant thank all of you enough...I wish I could buy you all  a car or a house...hahhahaha...jk
thanks again 
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> Ya the wind here is strong.....last yr we had hurracane type winds.....heck it was 200+ miles an hour winds....took down the house we were livin in...it was bad.we had to ride out the storm cuz we got traped in the house trees blocking the way out...it was very scary...but we are doing better now.got a GREAT insurence settlement...like a good one so it was worth it...jk hahaha but we did make out very well.
> Thank you all for looking at my grow....the more you look and let me know what your opion is ...the more I learn and I cant thank all of you enough...I wish I could buy you all a car or a house...hahhahaha...jk
> thanks again
> have a great day and stay safe


 



Any time Sista...:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 10, 2008)

BUMP....how's about's an up date T?
puff


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

thank you kg you answered my question i can use mir grow i been asking everyone i guess you were the god of buds now my fear is gone   wow wow thank you anyspeical practices i should no??????? later bro


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2014)

8planets8 said:


> thank you kg you answered my question i can use mir grow i been asking everyone i guess you were the god of buds now my fear is gone wow wow thank you anyspeical practices i should no??????? later bro



 8planet8--this is a real old post--6 years old.  I don't know if you are just going around looking for posts that say Miracle Grow is okay, but I can tell you that Miracle Grow is not a good soil to use for marijuana--especially the stuff that already has nutrients in it (says that it will feed for 3 months) or the stuff with the moisture crystals in it--it keeps the soil too moist.


----------

